# USB pen drive : Remove the write-protection or use another disk



## litu (Sep 26, 2007)

i'll can't use USB pen drive : Remove the write-protection or use another disk
please help me.


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Hi there and welcome to TSF.
I've moved your post to the Hardware forum where you will get help, but can you give a little more explanation as your query gives us little to go on. What are your system specs? What pen drive are you using? Please provide any other information that you think may be relevant.

I've also removed your second post.


----------



## litu (Sep 26, 2007)

my pen drive is KINGSTON Space is 512
my pc p3
hard disk 20gb
thanks


----------

